# women who have recieved donnor egs (can u answer a few questions)



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey everyone


ok so im hoping to donate my eggs at the gcrm in glasgow and ive just been re reading all the info they gave me and i have a few questions

i have read all the info i have to give the clinic such as

my name etc which the recipient wont know but the info i have to give i was wondering about how much of it the recipient finds out

like hair colour, eye, skin colour and medical history (obviously all this will need to be know)

but its the next lot of stuff im wondering about 

if i have children how many and what sex they are
my weight 
my religon
my skills and interest 
what i do for a living and education background

do recipents find these things out

also next question is 

im guessing the clinic match people but the recipient gets the final say so on wether or not they are want that persons eggs

what im wondering is if you do get to see the above info about the person what do you look for in a donor 

im just worried that no one will want my eggs 

sorry for the long winded questions but any help will be appreciated


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there, I wouldn't worry too much - many recipients would bite their own arm off to have a chance at being your recipient.    Most recipients are looking for some match in physical characteristics, particularly hair colour, eye colour and height; some want a certain level of educational achievement, and for some religion is very important.  The other thing that some recipients are keen on is to see proven fertility.  However, there are relatively few donors, and very few recipients will get a match with all the factors they are seeking.  Anyway, you will not need to worry about being matched with a recipient - just check the wait lists for donor eggs at most clinics and you will understand why.  

A-Mx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I totally agree! We had to use a sperm donor rather than an egg donor and I know when we started enquiring at clinics, we rang Bath and they had NO donors at that time. We were told about our donors height, colouring etc. and things like hobbies and interests and education level. TBH though, the fact that our children were getting the genes from a man who was prepared to donate his sperm to help others with no benefit to himself, was all the information we needed. Those have got to be lovely genes  . I know some people may think that religion is important especially with the jewish faith as I think the belief is that their 'Jewishness' is passed down the maternal line. I apologise if I have been ignorant about that  . Obviously the health of the donor is important but you can't start screening for evrything under the sun or looking for cancer genes as that just opens up a huge, unethical can of worms AFAIC. 
I can never let our donor know just how wonderful he has made our lives but I hope to donate next year so I can give someone else what we are so lucky to have. I hope my eggs are up to the job too


----------

